# Any interest in a 16' Protech IST w/ACS coupler?



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

As it states...........I plan to go to an auction tomorrow that has a VERY nice one for sale. Not sure what it will pull but I figured I'd check here if anyone would be interested if I bought it to flip. It has a bucket coupler as well as an ACS quick coupler on it. I have NO idea what it'll go for, and obviously if it goes cheap I'll buy it anyway, but if anyone is seriously interested for a certain price and don't want me to let it go, post or PM me. I hate to watch a very expensive piece of equipment be given away. Bear in mind this is a $7,300 box plus the coupler, so I use "given away" loosely, but...............................

The auction is at 12 noon, Wed Feb 2. I will check the thread and PM's throughout the morning.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

You might be suprised. I have been buying stuff at auction last couple years no rime or reason I can see some stuff. Goes cheap others above retail for new. About this time last year I bought a used 12' Protec at auction. I bid online because the auction was 2 hrs away. I was under the impression it was a 12' loader model, Got out there to pick it up it was a IST, mint shape, one or two seasons worth paint fade about it for wear, shoes still perfect, paid under 2k with tax, commissions, etc. Like said I thought I was buying a rubber edge pusher & was happy with that at the price.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh for sure. I do this a lot and see it all the time too. This is a small event with only a few items and mostly dealers. It could go either way.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

That's why I've gotten into doing them online, you never know. Then add to that this time of year everytime I sit there freeze my butt off, stuff goes high. Nsimetimes on the bigger auctions I have gone to preview day, then just bid online so I can get other stuff done, or if I have my kids because the wife is at work it's much easier than trying to chase them around and bid.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

No idea what they're worth. 

If you get it and don't need\want it, let me know I might be interested in it depending on how much you get it for. 

Shoot me a PM. I would love one, just can't justify it because my other ones work fine. Other than the rubber edge at times.


----------

